# When people say how much they bench



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Do most people talk about there 1rm?

i bench 115 5x5 currently at 14st 4

what do you guys bench for sets and reps?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Most people would be talking about their 1RM, yeah. I've gone as high as 155 for 5 reps, I haven't bothered to 1RM on anything in years.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I've never tried a 1rm ever. I think after my last bench sesh I could go 117.5 5x5


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

When people say how much they can lift on any exercise without specifying reps I'd assume they mean 1 RM.

I've never done a 1 RM on any lift as the number doesn't interest me, and it just strikes me as a way to try and get injured.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> When people say how much they can lift on any exercise without specifying reps I'd assume they mean RM.
> 
> I've never done a 1 RM on any lift as the number doesn't interest me, and it just strikes me as a way to try and get injured.


 It baffles me when bodybuilders do this. Especially when we are talking big numbers on the bar.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

This is why I've never tried on any lift.. I don't see the point


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Its usually Pub talk from people who go to the gym as your standard gym goer.

Same as someone who is not massively into cars going "oh my cars 999Bhp in a straight line"


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Never tried never will try 1RM. Usually, i don't do a weight for which i can't do minimum of 8 reps.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

If someone asked me how much i could squat bench or deadlift I would tell them what my 1RM is. As its the route i have chosen to train in (strength). A bodybuilder wouldnt specifically be doing 1RM - So couldnt relate to such question.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I take little notice of what people claim they can bench or squat. It all depends on the form and the range of motion they consider acceptable.

For a powerlifter this is everything, for a bodybuilder pretty irrelevant really.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

When people talk about how much the bench I usually assume its bullsh!t and that I don't care and stop listening.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

andyboro said:


> When people talk about how much the bench I usually assume its bullsh!t and that I don't care and stop listening.


 How much do you bench?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

dannythinx said:


> How much do you bench?


 All of it.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

andyboro said:


> All of it.


 Same, like all the weights and the weight bench, close grip, off the floor


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanted to get an idea of how I compare if in honest.. So that's why I asked what do you guys do for sets and reps not your 1rm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i enjoy telling people i bench more than they deadlift .


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

hate it when people ask you........... how much can you bench then? like its the most important thing ever in the gym


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> How much do you bench?


 bout tree fiddy


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I haven't benched for about 5 weeks, so I bench 0.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> I've never tried a 1rm ever. I think after my last bench sesh I could go 117.5 5x5


 No neither have I tried 1rm. I did 120kg for 5 with no assistance the 2 more with a couple of fingers helping. I'm around 14 stone 90kg. I train on my own mainly so bench press barbell isn't really practical I normally go upto 45kg DB bench press that's plenty to give me a great pump with strict form. I try not to put how much weight I lift before form. if I can't go full R.O.M and get a good squeez it's to heavy imo


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> This is why I've never tried on any lift.. I don't see the point


 I know I can understand why power lifters and strong men may need to know this but ppl building muscle it's just a ego think I suspect


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Pointless lift for bodybuilding anyhow.

It's a noob statement / question really.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Pointless lift for bodybuilding anyhow.
> 
> It's a noob statement / question really.


 Sorry Arnold


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> i enjoy telling people i curl more than they deadlift .


 lols )))))


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Who knows, who cares. Dumbbell bench is superior for bodybuilding IMO.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Keep hearing ''who cares'' but bet you would love the question if you were benching over 200kg :thumb (which I can't  )

If I could bench massive amounts I wouldn't shut up about it, and of course people care or why would the question keep getting asked :confused1: or why would monday be national bench press day if nobody cared.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Keep hearing ''who cares'' but bet you would love the question if you were benching over 200kg :thumb (which I can't  )
> 
> If I could bench massive amounts I wouldn't shut up about it, and of course people care or why would the question keep getting asked :confused1: or why would monday be national bench press day if nobody cared.


 We had an American style ff deliverd and it said on the box 110kg. I said to my Mrs " you know I can bench 5kg more then that fridge freezer weighs"

she just said

"how come you had so much trouble getting it in the kitchen then?"

fml


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> We had an American style ff deliverd and it said on the box 110kg. I said to my Mrs " you know I can bench 5kg more then that fridge freezer weighs"
> 
> she just said
> 
> ...


 I run a home removal business for a bit of extra cash even though I'm a natty would have moved that easy :thumb


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> I run a home removal business for a bit of extra cash even though I'm a natty would have moved that easy :thumb


 Haha, it's on wheels but getting it through the door without denting it was hard


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Keep hearing ''who cares'' but bet you would love the question if you were benching over 200kg :thumb (which I can't  )
> 
> If I could bench massive amounts I wouldn't shut up about it, and of course people care or why would the question keep getting asked :confused1: or why would monday be national bench press day if nobody cared.


 thats just it everyone on here says "i dont care" but when you do bench 200kg you tell everyman and his dog just to see their face drop :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dannythinx said:


> We had an American style ff deliverd and it said on the box 110kg. I said to my Mrs " you know I can bench 5kg more then that fridge freezer weighs"
> 
> she just said
> 
> ...


 your mrs thinks your a girl lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Who knows, who cares. Dumbbell bench is superior for bodybuilding IMO.


 30kg's


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Plate said:


> 30kg's


 As long as you're working the muscle to its maximum capacity, that's all that matters. Your muscles didn't refuse to grow when you first started lifting because the weight on the bar was universally considered "light" - all they knew if they were being stressed and needed to adapt , get strong and grow in order to avoid that level of stress should you carry out the same activity again


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Who knows, who cares. Dumbbell bench is superior for bodybuilding IMO.


 disagree, nothing hits my chest more than barbell bench, i still do dumbell weekly and i like that its safer but barbell FTW imo


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh and to the OP, anything from 1RM-10 reps seems logical. If someone said they can bench 120kg for 10 reps I'd consider that impressive, just provide/give a general idea where you are.


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Incline hammer strength 5 plates and quarter a side for 6 lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

110 for 4 sets 8-10

145 2 reps lungs exploding


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Ive done 5x5 72.5kg, at 13 stone 4.

Done a set of 5 at 75kg, just sets dwindled down, iirc it was something like 5 4 3 3 2 last session.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

But how much do you curl? This is the real test of strength, I'm talking your 12RM here.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> But how much do you curl? This is the real test of strength, I'm talking your 12RM here.


 How much do those little pink pastel coloured dumbells weigh again?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> How much do those little pink pastel coloured dumbells weigh again?


 I'll admit it, 2.5kg. But that's 5kg altogether right? Never thought of that. Yeah! 5kg! I'm a f**king beast! Move out the way for gain train people!!


----------

